# Introducing...



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola,

I thought since I am new and all of my fish keeping was based off of bettas I might as well introduce my 3 little ones. :fun:









Melon









Tiki
:lol:









Willow
:fish:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome!
My husband and I have two bettas that look like Tiki and Melon, too! Here's our male, and I don't have any of the female yet...








Anyway, happy posting!


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Is that an appaloosa betta??


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

He does look like Tiki  He's a crowntail though, huh? Applepie, are u talking to me or hXcChic22. If your talking to me...I don't know.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

To you Ace


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ace said:


> He does look like Tiki  He's a crowntail though, huh? Applepie, are u talking to me or hXcChic22. If your talking to me...I don't know.


Yep, he was our second betta. We're pretty proud of him. 
He actually lost almost all his tail to a killifish not long after I took the picture of him. We moved him to our community overnight and BAM. 
But it's growing back nicely now.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Yep, he was our second betta. We're pretty proud of him.
> He actually lost almost all his tail to a killifish not long after I took the picture of him. We moved him to our community overnight and BAM.
> But it's growing back nicely now.


Oh, he is really pretty. Tiki got finrot once when I first got him but it's all cured up now.


----------

